# Continuous work experience for FSW?



## Strawberries (May 8, 2009)

Hi guys,

I have a total of 4 years work experience in my NOC that I want to use for my FSW application. 

Job 1 was 7 June 2012 to 19 July 2015 - ie 3 years and 1 month.
Job 2 was 9th October 2015 to 2nd October 2016 - i.e. 7 days less than a year.

Will the CIC add these durations up and call them 4 years? And will they be classified as "continuous"? I don't even know how they classify a job as continuous - does it mean you worked every week, is it to rule out people who only work a week here and there?

I'm nervous that, because I was in my second job a few days less than a year, it won't be counted as a full year and as such I will be categorised as having 2-3 years experience instead of 4-5. Which means less points for my selection factors. I am a native English speaker and am hoping for top grades in my IELTS but in case I don't, it would be nice to know that I will have enough points overall thanks to my work experience.

Below is from the CIC website:

[I*]Calculating work experience for FSW*

Work experience can be calculated by:

adding up the number of continuous weeks of full-time (or equivalent in part-time) paid work (i.e., 30 hours/37.5 hours per week in one full-time job, a combined total of at least 30 hours/37.5 hours per week in more than one part-time job,
15 hours per week in one part-time job over a period of two years, etc) in one or more skilled occupations at Skill Type 0 (Managerial occupations), Skill Level A (Professional occupations) or B (Technical occupations and skilled trades) of NOC 2011.

Note: Work in excess of 30 hours/37.5 hours of paid work over a period of one week cannot compensate for less than one year of full-time work experience.[/I]


----------

